# New HD



## Free (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi every one,
I have FreeBSD system running, I need to copy whole system on other hard drive, to take old one out ...
How can I do it ?
Is there any manuals about this ?

Ps: I cannot use clonehdd, because it makes too small partiton for / , so It gives me an error that there is no space. (in /usr there is 13 free gig's) =\


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2009)

you'll need to make new hdd, bootable use fdisk, gpart (if available) or sysinstall
then use dump/restore
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## tangram (Aug 25, 2009)

There's a FAQ entry that might help you: How do I move my system over to my huge new disk?


----------

